# Is there a weight limit for shopping cart seats?



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

My cousin and I were talking the other day and she said that her husband won't put their DS in a shopping cart seat becuase he exceeds the weight limit, but he didn't know what the actual weight limit was. I'm talking about the standard fold down seat that's on every shopping cart. Is there really a weight limit? I looked on the shopping cart and didn't see anything.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

I have seen a few that mention a weight limit of 35 or 40 pounds.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

All the ones I've seen around here say 35 or 40 as well. It's posted on the little plastic flap that the child sits on.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Ditto what everyone else said- maybe the printed warnings are a regional thing. Here in California I see them on all the carts.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I've seen them, but I certainly wouldn't feel obligated to follow the limit.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Here - on the baby seat (and not just the child seat) - they have a weight limit sticker on them (its 9kg)... But I have never seen a weight limit on the fold down child seat. There must be one - but maybe more for safety reasons (not weight safety - other safety) rather than 'this trolley will not fall a part because your child is much too heavy for it!' lol...Cause I imagine those things are made to very VERY tough standards!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah... I'm pretty sure theres no limit on the seats in shopping carts... the abuse some friends put on a couple of them in college, and they stayed moer-or less intact (I think one lost a wheel...)... I really wouldn't worry... not unless your kid wieghs more than, oh, say, 100+ pounds anyhow


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

15kg limit is what I've seen on French shopping carts. Can't remember about UK ones, will check next time I'm there. Thats about 37lbs?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the seat failing. But I would worry about the cart being too top heavy with a heavier child.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Yes its either 35-40lbs. Its printed on the seat.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

most carts have it written somewhere, either 35 or 40lbs....


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Here the weight limit is 15kg for the fold up seats though my dd. who is about 15 1/2 kg has sat in one.


----------

